# Help with Muzzleloader



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

I just bought a T/C Omega and im wondering what are the best bullets, weight of bullets and how many pellets to use for deer hunting. I dont know much at all about this so any help would be GREAT

Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There are a lot of good bullets on the market, but I like the Power Belt in at least a 230gr bullet. Shooting these bullets at 85 to 110 grain depending upon the weight produced very good penetration and expansion.

Many of the bullets available are not put together well enough to penetrate when muzzle velocity gets above 1900 FPS. Lots of emphasis has been put on guns capable to shooting 150 gr of powder be it pellet or other. Just like a lot of things, speed is not the most important issue as much as the performance of the bullet when it enters the target.

I would suggest starting at 70 grains and working up to find the load and bullet weight that produces the best accuracy but do not try and push your speed above 2000 fps. Do a google and you should find a chart giving FPS matched with powder and bullet style and weight to give you est. of muzzle velocity.

I have shot a number of deer over the years with a muzzle loader especially when I was in WI. I shot a doe at 40 yards with 150 gr load and a sabot bullet only to have it fragment and not go through the shoulder. Yet a slower velocity bullet of the same type and grain shot by my hunting partner went completely through the shoulder and left a very good wound track. Do not try and push the bullet above what it can handle!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Out of my omega I shoot a 245 gr or a 295 gr. power bellet bullet. I use only 100 gr. of powder/pellets. It has done great on every deer I have shot. The bullet has held up well and has had a complete pass through everytime. For the ranges that I shoot at (100 yards or less) the weight difference in the bullet does not make much of a diference. It was less than 1" drop at 100 yards.

But I would recommend the power belt bullets. They shoot clean (more shots between cleanings...2 or 3), more accurate when you are speed loading (with sabots you need to seat the bullet in the sabot jacket perfectly with power belts already done!), and easier to load!

Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

how often should i clean...i know that you need to clean every day you shoot...but like is there a limit for shots, like clean after every 10 shots our what??After i clean should i make sure barrel is completly dry before shooting again or should i leave a little oil in the barrel?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Depending on the powder you use, and the gun itself the number of shots can vary. We have sat out at the range and put 30-50 rounds through our guns with minimal affect on accuracy using 777 powder and Rem 209 primers. We will patch the gun about 7-10 rounds to make it easier to load.

Using 777 powder has proven to me that it is less corrosive than black powder and burns cleaner than pellets especially with the Rem primers. When I use to shoot pellets I would need to do a breech removal about 10-12 rounds or I would not get any ignition. Also the Rem primer is not as hot and thus creates a more even burn of the powder or pellets vs shot gun primers.

When it is cold I do not bring the gun inside at night. I will leave it in the truck or garage to avoid condensation. This also helps keep the gun from fouling as quickly.

One other thing I found is that my gun shoots better when it has been fired once or twice. I seldom get within 6" of the target bullseye when I shoot a freshly cleaned gun. Not sure why, but others I have talked with see similar results. So when I get ready to hunt I normally shoot a round or two off before I head into the field. Then patch clean the bore and reload. Will not worry about it until the end of the hunt!


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for the help guys, im going be going out this weekend so ill let you all know how it goes...do you think it would be okay to shoot my muzzleloader the night before and then swab it, and then it would be ready to go the next morning? I dont really want to have to stop and shoot it along side the road.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yup you can do this, and I have. My reference was more when I have freshly cleaned my rifle and have not been out to shoot it again!


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

My dad and I both have Knight .50 caliber muzzleloaders. We use saboted bullets with pyrodex. The saboted bullets provide higher velocities, flatter ballistics, and for the most part, are harder hitting too. This is just me though, go with what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys...Im getting really exited to go out and get myself a deer this weekend


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

All good advice here!

Here's my .02 and my hunting partner's (Eric)....

Eric also has an Omega, his favorite load is 130 gr (pellets) of 777 and a 245 grain PowerBelt. He has taken a few deer with that combo, usually double lung shot.

I have a Win. Apex and started out with the same load. In the search of flatter shooting, I switched to the 200 grain Shockwave and 130grains of 777. I shot a 4pntr last year with it, the bullet, hit the onside leg, completly shattered it, bullet came apart, blew a golf ball size hole in the heart, and bullet fragments shreaded the lungs and offside shoulder. The shot was about 50 yards and the buck ran about 70 yards before falling.

This year, I dropped the powder down to 80 grains of 777 and using the same bullet, shot 2 does. One was almost the same shot as the buck (but only 35 yards away),.... BUT the bullet stayed together and exited the far shldr. She ran 50 yards and dropped.

The 2nd doe, (at 27 yards) was a double lung shot though the ribs, she ran 50 yards and dropped.

So.... it was only 3 deer, but it shows that some bullets should not be pushed by 100+ grains of powder. (Just like Ron Gilmore said!)

Point to think about.... before inlines, pelletized powder and sabots... How many deer were shot with black powder, patched round balls, maxi balls and flintlocks/caplocks.... It's worked for what 350 years????

I do think the Powerbelts are great/maybe better bullets than the lighter Shockwaves.

As to when to clean between shots.... I've found with MY rifles that I should run 1 wet and 1 dry patch between shots. Every rifle will be a little bit different. In addition, I've seen different size groups with different brands of primers.

In my possibles bag (for my inline) I carry 2 reloads in speed loaders, breach plug wrench, plug grease, primers in a priming tool, ball starter, pick and 10-15 dry patches in a plastic bag.

For flintlock, pretty much same, minus plug wrench/grease and pan primer instead of 209 primers.

Above all,......have FUN and good luck!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I clean my gun after about 4 shots. I don't think I need to, but just do it.

One thing about the Sabot bullets.....if you shoot a .50 cal the bullet is only a .45 cal bullet. With the powerbelts....the bullet is a full .50 cal. Just some thing to think about.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------

